# Used Tea Leaves as food?



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Guys and Gals

Just wondering if anyone has ever attempted to put used tea leaves into their shrimp tank as food? can anyone think of any bad side effects for that? Reason I ask is because we are big tea drinkers at home and always have lots of tea leaves at the end of the day. Just thought it could be another source of food for the little guys but didn't want to try it without getting a second opinion hehe

Thanks
Nephrus


----------



## raygen168 (Sep 9, 2010)

I do that all the time.. =D


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Try it out. I put almond leaves into my tank. Never know if you don't try. 

But just be prepared if there are any casualties.

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wonder if all the caffeine would make your shrimps jumpy?


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Let us know if it works...we drink tea too...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

We have a lot of tea leaves here, too, quite often organic and usually loose leaf. I have never thought of putting them in the tank. I'm interested in hearing what happens. 

But a funny image came to my mind.... you put tea leaves into a heated shrimp tank... after it steeps, don't you kind of end up with shrimp tea? ;-)


----------



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

if you grow plants,tea leaves are great for some plants,just mix it in the soil.
specifically rose's,berry bush's,aloe vera,and ferns


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

i'll keep you guys posted... but i wouldn't mind someone volunteering to be a sponsor if i get casualties hahaha


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'm sure hobbyists out there have done it. Just google "using tea leaves in fish tank".


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Why not setup another tank,add a sponge filter or extra filter with established media some water from your setup along with some fresh as well and run it for a while with these tea leaves in it? Record your data, see what happens and report back.Why possibly lose any stock for something that might not work? I could be wrong and it goes good.These tea leaves for human consumption could have elements not visible to the human eye,that may harm aquatic life.Curious to know how the process and preparation of these leaves goes about for us to use.



Nephrus said:


> i'll keep you guys posted... but i wouldn't mind someone volunteering to be a sponsor if i get casualties hahaha


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sprucegruve said:


> if you grow plants,tea leaves are great for some plants,just mix it in the soil.
> specifically rose's,berry bush's,aloe vera,and ferns


Funny, my great grandmother did the same with aloe vera. If it weren't for her, I'd only have heard of this on the internet just now.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

the obvious drawback with tea leaves, green or (especialy) black, would be acidification.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

isn't that the point of adding tannins to the tank? to lower PH and promote a black water environment?


----------



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

effox said:


> Funny, my great grandmother did the same with aloe vera. If it weren't for her, I'd only have heard of this on the internet just now.


my grandmother taught me this aswell.
plants do noticeably better in less than a week.
it is quite supprising


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> isn't that the point of adding tannins to the tank? to lower PH and promote a black water environment?


It can be, but it's not the reason I add leaves to my tanks, for the most part; it's more an effect I need to factor in to water management.

I mentioned it here because I would expect tea leaves, especialy black tea, to have more pronounced acidification effect than almond/hardwood leaves. Just something to consider before going ahead

As for tea leaves in the terrestrial garden, absolutely! Coffee grounds, too- high in nitrogen and trace nutrients.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> As for tea leaves in the terrestrial garden, absolutely! Coffee grounds, too- high in nitrogen and trace nutrients.


Yep, tea leaves and coffee grounds are a huge component of my compost bin that we use for our vegetable garden.


----------



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

IMO and this is only my opinion

i wouldent use tea leaves in a aquarium,i would use Indian almond leaves,just because there is no risk of caffeine,i dont know what that would do to fish/snails/plecos/shrimp

just because there is risk of hurting you aquarium,i would just use you exsess tea leaves in your garden/plants or give them to a friend with a garden

but thats just my opinion who knows what its worth lol


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

i will try one small piece and see how the shrimps react it, they may not even go after it that much


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

*tea leaves in tank*

not so much residual caffeine leaking into tank since i believe 99.999% caffeine would have been leached out once you poured scalding water onto those tea leaves but for my ease of mind i use those dirt cheap almond leaves in my tanks.


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

Reporting after day 3 of it, the little monsters have feasted on the tea leaf i placed in and its now down to a skeleton, no casualties observed, will report in again after next trial.

Neph


----------



## raygen168 (Sep 9, 2010)

I do this on my shrimp tanks. I use "used" tea bags w/ left over leaves inside.. shrimps and snails specially swarms the bag until it gets torn apart.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

After reading your previous post you mentioned all is ok so far, my question(s) for you are just how much of those did you use? and what are your water perimeters sitting at?


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

I only used one leaf in the first trial as the leaf is rather large itself as far as water parameters I'll get back to you on that before I test it on a different shrimp tank

Neph


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Have any pictures to share with us?

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------

